# My TCR SL 3 weighs 15.7 pounds!!!



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey all, like the title says, after it was put together it weighs 15.7 without pedals so add about another 6 ounces for them and the Giant still comes in about 2 pounds less than my 07 Madone 5.2 SL. Trust me I am not a weight weenie or anything, well maybe after I loose a good 10 lbs myself. (I still love my Trek but...)

I can't wait to get my pedals from PBK so I can ride it and see how it compares to the Trek. They say that with the different geometry, weight, new ultegra groupo etc... there should be a big difference. 

My new Precious...










Thanks for looking 
Jim


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

All right.... keep the shots com'in

congrats


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks great!!! Arrrrgghhh....that's exactly the model I want but it's not available here in Australia. We get the Rabobank ISP model with Dura Ace, the other ISP with Di2 and then the non ISP again with Dura Ace. The non ISP is the cheapest model coming in at $6999au. Not sure why Giant in Australia didn't release an Ultegra model this year. Kinda sux.


----------



## mit3k (Jun 1, 2009)

Wouldn't you be more comfortable on one size bigger frame?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

mit3k said:


> Wouldn't you be more comfortable on one size bigger frame?


I have been blessed with a 24" inseam and a standover of maybe 27 inches so this is just about one size bigger. I was thinking an XS but the fitter said S.


----------



## mit3k (Jun 1, 2009)

I was just judging, by the setup on the picture, you post it. 

Only two more days and my tcr advanced 2 arrives in size small... can't wait.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, The advanced 2 is a very sweet bike as well, I bet you cant wait... I think they just stuck the seat in there until I get my pedals in then they will fit me.

Post pics.

JimT


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats! I just weighed my new TCR Advanced 2 and it weighs 15.8 pounds ready to ride! Sweet! Loving the new Ultegra!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Man, dont ya just love that nes bike smell


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah! It's great! Now if only work can get over with so I can go ride it again! First hill-repeat ride on it tonight!

I hope your pedals come in today! :thumbsup:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

JimT, what size frame is that? Thanks.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey DrewGuy, it is a small and my inseam is about 27". The seat has been lowered considerably to just about an inch above the handlebars. 

Skillz- My pedals came in and I got fitted on the beast, It feels so much more comfortable and race-ier than my madone. I cant wait to actually ride it, it's a rainy day here so it's stayed nice and dry at the shop. 

I cant wait to post a few good pics when I get it but the pics just wont do it justice.

Jimt


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah i guess in that picture you posted above I was looking at the distance from the stem to the brake caliper and it sure didn't look like a small frame. So both you and MaddSkillz got small frames with the 6700 group.

I have a small Advanced and have a problem with the rear derailleur cable rubbing on the front brake cable. Maybe you can make it out in the picture where front brake housing is frayed. Also do you guys have what looks like electrical tape going into the derailleur adjusters? I asked the Giant dealer and he said it was normal because the cable housing is probably narrower than the adjuster barrel. Does that even make sense?  

Sorry to go O/T in this thread but it's sort of a coincidence that both of you have small frames and '10 ultegra. Thanks.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am not sure but I dont think so. I will post a close up like your pic tomorrow night and you will be able to see. Oh and no worries about going O/T. We are all here to enjoy our toys...

JimT


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll need to check on the cable stuff for you, thatdrewguy but I ride a M/L frame... Or one that has a 57 top tube length.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> I'll need to check on the cable stuff for you, thatdrewguy but I ride a M/L frame... Or one that has a 57 top tube length.


I just realized the pic posted in front of the garage door is your bike and indeed it is 'larger' than a small. I think my cables were cut too short by Giant when they assembled the bike, I'm still wondering if what looks like electrical tape is something that was there only for packing and that I can remove it.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

thatdrewguy said:


> I just realized the pic posted in front of the garage door is your bike and indeed it is 'larger' than a small. I think my cables were cut too short by Giant when they assembled the bike, I'm still wondering if what looks like electrical tape is something that was there only for packing and that I can remove it.


I had that same tape on my brakes. I don't know what the heck it was but I've not seen this on other bikes (and I've seen a lot) so I just removed it. No component set should need to utilize electrical tape to function correctly. I'd remove it.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Noice looking bike, but need to lose the valve cap....


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

CPark, you are right I forgot all about them. 










Man this thing rides like a dream...

I am going to write up a ride report in another post.

JimT


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

The reason you see the electrical tape is because the cable when cut in the factory isn't always done properly. The electrical tape stops the rubbing of the cable on the ferrul and eliminates the scratching sounds you might hear from a sloppily cut cable. 

I've got the TCR Advanced SL2 for 2010 and it rides like a dream. I'm switching my cables to Nokon or Yokozuna cables in about a month when I can get the time to work on it. I've also thrown on some red titanium Speedplay Zero pedals on it and bought DTSwiss R1900 wheels for my beaters. Still, rides like a dream. My only qualm about it are the choice of tires. The Micheline Pro3 Race tires are garbage and have squared off after 1000km.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

JimT thanks for the pic of your cabling, it confirms that mine were trimmed too short. Guess i'll need to lengthen my cables.

Also thanks all for the info on the electrical tape.


----------

